# Carving faces on cypress knees



## Boss Cooker (Nov 26, 2005)

My DW has a few cypress knees. She wants to carve faces { north wind } or others. Are there any free sourses on the net she can get ideas from? 
She is a great artist and this is a new avenue for her. :hobbyhors


----------



## floramum (Jul 20, 2005)

Hey- Hope Some Real Artists Kick In W/answers For You. Seems Like Anything That Could Be Carved On Wood Would Work For Cypress Knees......maybe Google Driftwood Carving.....

We Have A Very Few Growing Under The Trees In Our River Pasture, I Try To Keep Our Family From Driving Over Them. Cypress Is Scarce On Our Land Now.

I Do Have About Three Cypress Trees Carcasses Someone Gave Me. They Were On The Way To The Dump And I Guided To My Tree-wood Stash.

If You Get Down This Way, Let's Barter Art For Wood. 40 MILES INLAND FROM FT. MYERS.

Mum


----------



## Boss Cooker (Nov 26, 2005)

My Wife is in Alva. And I am in Arkansas getting our cabins sold. She has googled and told me the stuff she found was for a fee. I will google and maybe find a few for her.


----------



## 9Pines (Feb 25, 2003)

Here is a good carving site.. she can browse through the forum and find alot of ideas for cypress knees. Even ask some questions and let others show her where she can find more ideas. Fox Chapel books has a book on carving knees also.

http://www.woodcarvingillustrated.com/


----------

